# Non-return valves for dosing pump



## dfinn (2 Aug 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am just wondering what non-return/ check valves I need to buy for a Jebao DP3 pump? Do normal air line check valves used for air pumps work or are there different ones of liquids? Also do I just need one per line or do I need two, one before and one after the pump?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## ian_m (2 Aug 2015)

One after the pump only needed if peristaltic pump is two roller. Sometimes recommended for three roller pumps but many people with three roller have no back flow issues.


----------



## dfinn (11 Aug 2015)

Right I have the non-return valves installed but I think they are a bit cheap and nasty and are leaking a bit meaning I am getting back flow. Does anyone know of a good non-return valve for use on an auto dose that won't leak?

Dan


----------



## aaron.c (11 Aug 2015)

I have had this problem with a lot of non return valves I have tried. Very frustrating 


Let me know if you find a good one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfinn (11 Aug 2015)

Aaron I've found that my problem was actually with the airline I was using. I changed CO2 pipe and it seems to have improved.

Dan


----------



## ian_m (11 Aug 2015)

Use pvc tubing with dosing pumps, air line is completely unsuitable. Remember to clamp with a cable tie all joints.


----------



## aaron.c (12 Aug 2015)

That may be my problem then. Will order some co2 pipe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forever (12 Aug 2015)

ian_m said:


> Use pvc tubing with dosing pumps, air line is completely unsuitable. Remember to clamp with a cable tie all joints.


Airline in most cases is PVC?


----------



## dfinn (12 Aug 2015)

CO2 PVC pipe has a thicker wall and narrower bore so it must get a better seal with connectors?


----------



## ian_m (12 Aug 2015)

forever said:


> Airline in most cases is PVC?


Most is silicone based or thin walked pvc.


----------

